# Gaggia Baby Twin Water Pump Fault



## darthfurious (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a Gaggia Baby Twin, when I press the water drop button and open the valve the pump does not engage, water trickles out, but nothing else happens. I can't pump water or therefore get any steam.

Any ideas what the problem might be?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How long before you are pressing this button has the machine been on for?

Are you getting hot water through the group head to be able to make a coffee or is there no water at all coming through?


----------



## darthfurious (Apr 2, 2009)

The machine makes coffee no problem at all, it just won't pump water through the steam valve.

I try and pump water once the heat element light stops flashing as per instructions (I press the water drop button and open the valve), but as I say, the pump dosen't engage


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,

I had a twin on the bench today. To get water from the wand you need to open the steam wand, press the cup button and hold down the water button. This closesbthe main coff valve and mixes the cold water with the steam to create hot water.

The instructions are pants.

Lee


----------



## david dempsey (May 17, 2009)

Hi. My Gaggia Baby Twin has suddenly started to take ages to produce espresso - without crema. it was working fine yesterday! The milk steam arm is working fine. We live in a very hard water area but use only Brita filter water and descale and clean the machine regularly every two months. It's nothing to do with the coffee as I've tried it with gaggia, illy and lavazza. Also have taken it to bits but it wasn't very gummed up inside anyway. It's as if the pump for the coffee has suddenly decided to go at half speed. The machine is less than 18 months old. I live in France so can't take it back to where I bought it in England. Don't know if I'll find anyone here to fix it but if I do, I'd like to have some idea what the problem is and what it might cost to fix. Not at all happy. Thanks in advance for any help or advice


----------

